
Ben Klemens about his '21st Century C' book - rainysunday
http://modelingwithdata.org/arch/00000137.htm
======
anonymouz
Great to see a book about C that includes insights and best practices the
community at large has found since the more traditional textbooks were
published. I may pick up the ebook version for a rainy weekend.

The title makes me cringe though. It inevitably evokes a picture of a poor sod
writing a book on "20th century warfare" in 1912.

~~~
psykotic
> It inevitably evokes a picture of a poor sod writing a book on "20th century
> warfare" in 1912.

No kidding. The back of the book has a prominent blurb about Autotools. That's
about as retrogressive as it gets.

------
rainysunday
Submitted for the mock-up cover alone.

Previous discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4794171>

His other book, Modeling with data, is also freely available as a pdf:
<http://modelingwithdata.org/about_the_book.html>

------
samatman
Of course they didn't use your mock up.

Everyone knows Javascript is the true cookie monster.

